# Beta testing new spell checker



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I've installed a new type of spell checker for starting new threads, replying and editing posts (Private messages and quick reply still use the old spell check for now).

This new spell checker is a little different and has a link for a thesaurus and dictionary. It also works with the WYSIWYG editor. You can change to the WYSIWYG editor by *clicking here* and scrolling down to the bottom.

There is a learning feature available that I have not turned on yet due to some possible custom dictionary problems.

Please let me know what you think so we can decide if we want to keep it.

Thanks!


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

Like it alot better so far. What did we ever do befor the Spell Checker came into our wrld. OOPS See I did not use it, I mean World.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I remember when spell-check was an optional add-on to a word processing program.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Chris, I noticed the change earlier- thanks for the upgrade.

Only used it once earlier today, plus now, but so far I like the new [Spell Check] button below the "Quick Reply" box and the wider text window. Custom dictionary is a nice feature, but it can cause problems for poor spellers who add their misspelled words to their personal list, then each time the spell check is used, the misspelled words get a pass.

Also, any spell checker is no help for commonly mis-used words which are spelled correctly like then/than, loose/lose, site/sight, seen/saw. Also, a spell checker alone does not help with grammar or punctuation.

One of these days I will have to post a list, not that anyone would pay attention... :shrug:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Nick said:


> Custom dictionary is a nice feature, but it can cause problems for poor spellers who add their misspelled words to their personal list, then each time the spell check is used, the misspelled words get a pass.


You are absolutely correct Nick. That is the reason why I think the learn feature should be left off.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Okay, after some tricky coding the new spell check is now available for quick reply and private messages. Please let me know if you have any issues.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I love it, please expand its usage as quickly as possible.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

This is cool. Now all we need is something to test for BS and flames and we can rock and roll!!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I've been tweaking on the new spell checker all day and I think it's almost ready. It should be available now in all areas where messages are composed. It seems to work great with the WYSIWYG editor so I would highly recommend changing your personal settings to WYSIWYG. It's a powerful editor especially now that the spell check works.

The only thing left that I need to do is add universal ignore words that are common to DBS so it doesn't keep trying to correct them. I should have that done in the next day or two.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Can the spell checker be added to the signature creation box?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Mark Holtz said:


> Can the spell checker be added to the signature creation box?


Done!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I have detected an anomaly in the spell checker's 'guided' mode. it is as follows.

When the spell checker returns to the text entry box, sentences are collapsed. It does this by removing the space after the period.

Also, paragraphs collapsed into one large paragraph. Returns [Enter] are removed.

This post is being used as a test post. Using copy/paste, the text of this post repeated below provides an example of the anomaly after being run through the spell checker, as follows:

---------------

I have detected an anomaly in the spell checker's 'guided' mode. It is as follows.When the spell checker returns to the text entry box, sentences are collapsed. It does this by removing the space after the period. Also, paragraphs collapsed into one large paragraph. Returns [Enter] are removed. This post is being used as a test post. Using copy/paste, the text of this post repeated below provides an example of the anomaly after being run through the spell checker, as follows:---------------

In the result above, please note that only one space after the second sentence "It is as follows." has been removed. In other cases, all spaces following periods were removed.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yeah, I noticed that. It doesn't happen when using WYSIWYG. I am in contact with the author right now to see if it can be fixed.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Nick said:


> I have detected an anomaly in the spell checker's 'guided' mode. it is as follows.
> 
> When the spell checker returns to the text entry box, sentences are collapsed. It does this by removing the space after the period.
> 
> ...


Nick,

This problem should be fixed now. Please let me know if you see anything else. Thanks.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Works fine with the basic editor from my side... although you need to add the following words:
DirecTV (suggested Directive)
DirecTiVo (suggested Directive)
DVR (suggested DR)
PVR (suggested PVT)
TiVo (suggested Tito)
DTV (suggested just TV although this is DirecTV's stock symbol)
STB (suggested STAB)
LNB (suggested LN)
DBS (suggested DEBS)
TNGTony (suggested Tangent)


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Well...I have been accused of leading conversations on tangents before.  So I guess it could be okay.

Oops....the word "okay" does not exist in the spell checker either. It suggests OK which is NOT the word I indented to use.

See ya
Tangent


----------



## Selenna (Jun 18, 2004)

I'd noticed the collapsing and was manually adjusting after running the spell check. Thanks for the fix!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> I have detected an anomaly in the spell checker's 'guided' mode.
> 
> When the spell checker returns to the text entry box, sentences are collapsed. It does this by removing the space after the period.
> 
> Also, returns [Enter] are removed and paragraphs collapsed into one large paragraph...


Chris, it looks like you are tweaking the spellchecker code as I write this. A few minutes ago, the new spellcheck performed nominally in 'guided' mode for the first time without "collapsing".

Now I'm getting a blank text box or one with an error msg. When I click 'Ignore', text fills the box and from that point forward sc appears to function normally.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Nick said:


> Chris, it looks like you are tweaking the spellchecker code as I write this. A few minutes ago, the new spellcheck performed nominally in 'guided' mode for the first time without "collapsing".
> 
> Now I'm getting a blank text box or one with an error msg. When I click 'Ignore', text fills the box and from that point forward sc appears to function normally.


Yes, I was trying something. Everything should be back to normal again now.

I'm working on getting the custom word list populated so the spell check doesn't keep checking words like "DBS" or "DirecTV" etc.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

And just remember, Nick's Spellchecker Service (NSS) is also available for only $0.05 per word (minimum $2.00 per post). Nick will gladly accept your emailed post, prior to publication, spellcheck using the best grammer and spell checking methods known to modern man -- his own mind, and then forward the corrected post to you. For an additional $1.00 per post, he'll even rewrite your post to what you SHOULD say, rather than what you WANT to say.

That's just .05 per word (the following words are free! -- a, an, and, the) and every 10th post you submit is free!

Terms and Conditions - NSS reserves the rite too withdraw this service at anytime. Every 10th post free does not apply if that is you're 10th post of the day, no one needs to post that much in one day. if NSS determines you're post to be completely void of intelligible and/or original thought, your post will not be corrected or returned. however, a $10 stupidity fee will be added to you're credit card. We except VISA, Mastercard, and PayPal. All posts become the property of NSS. And of course, NSS is not responsible for loosing your email.


----------



## Selenna (Jun 18, 2004)

JBKing said:


> And just remember, Nick's Spellchecker Service (NSS) is also available for only $0.05 per word (minimum $2.00 per post). Nick will gladly accept your emailed post, prior to publication, spellcheck using the best grammer  and spell checking methods known to modern man -- his own mind, and then forward the corrected post to you. For an additional $1.00 per post, he'll even rewrite your post to what you SHOULD say, rather than what you WANT to say.
> 
> That's just .05 per word (the following words are free! -- a, an, and, the) and every 10th post you submit is free!
> 
> Terms and Conditions - NSS reserves the rite too withdraw this service at anytime. Every 10th post free does not apply if that is you're 10th post of the day, no one needs to post that much in one day. if NSS determines you're post to be completely void of intelligible and/or original thought, your post will not be corrected or returned. however, a $10 stupidity fee will be added to you're credit card. We except VISA, Mastercard, and PayPal. All posts become the property of NSS. And of course, NSS is not responsible for loosing your email.


not that you're serious, but based on the highlighted examples above I think I'll pass


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Selenna said:


> not that you're serious, but based on the highlighted examples above I think I'll pass


Is that all you could find?


----------

